# 2000 ford 5.4 coolant leak. Help please!



## hoochfisher (Dec 30, 2011)

Got a 2000 ford expedition with the 5.4 v8.  A cloant leak developed today. I'm having trouble determining from what part though.  The water pump was my first guess but it's location tells me it's not the culprit. 

I'm going to describe the leaks location th best I can, and hope someone can tell me what the cause is.  

So here goes: 

Top left of motor where the hoses to the heater core meet the motor. There is a metal part to which the heater hoses connect beside the left valve cover. The only fluid leak I can find is from the bottom of said metal part.  This metal part looks to run across the top of the motor behind the alternator.   

If someone can name the part thats causing the leak I'd appreciate very much.  

My phone won't let me post a pic here for some reason, but I'd be glad to email some if it will help. 

Thanks, brad


----------



## M80 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hate to tell you friend but it appears you upper plastic intake is busted.  These engines a notorios for this, I've replaced many.  The plastic cracks, clean area with some brake cleaner and look close for a crack running up and down.  Would be best if you know someone who has a coolant leak pump tester so you can pressurize the system.  Shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## bb17 (Dec 31, 2011)

x2 See a few a year. will also short cyl 4 coil out as coolant will run inside the spark plug well.


----------



## marknga (Dec 31, 2011)

The intake manifold on my 01 F-150 Supercrew 5.4L did the same thing this past August.


----------



## cb1967 (Dec 31, 2011)

*leak*

i have a 2000 exp. that started leaking at the intake manifold gasket on the front left side after about 200,000


----------

